# This is a Joke



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

$7 for 7 orders. It's snowing out there, the streets are an ice rink and this is all they can do. I came home last night at 11 because the streets were a sheet of ice under the snow that was falling.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's money scraped from tips. They're just trying to give it back to you. lol : )


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Think of the community man !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> $7 for 7 orders. It's snowing out there, the streets are an ice rink and this is all they can do. I came home last night at 11 because the streets were a sheet of ice under the snow that was falling.
> 
> 
> View attachment 646706





W00dbutcher said:


> Think of the community man !


All because of him there are 7 snowed in 
starving paxholes somewhere right now....


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> All because of him there are 7 snowed in
> starving paxholes somewhere right now....


They can starve all day for all I care.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Peak pay, quests, missions I’m looking at these as a bonus to me. Not to make an unacceptable order barely acceptable. If it’s not decent without the extra $, it’s going to be a pass.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Toby2 said:


> Peak pay, quests, missions I’m looking at these as a bonus to me. Not to make an unacceptable order barely acceptable. If it’s not decent without the extra $, it’s going to be a pass.


^^^ That.
Because waiting to pick up an order of fries with no tip _seven times_ doesn't seem worth $7. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Peak pay, quests, missions I’m looking at these as a bonus to me. Not to make an unacceptable order barely acceptable. If it’s not decent without the extra $, it’s going to be a pass.


My minimum is still at least $10. Usually I try to go for at least $15. That $10 for three deliveries will make a difference. Like I said above, I won't drop my minimum just to get $10 that won't be extra in that case.

I haven't done any deliveries yet this week, I declined everything Monday night and I didn't even open the app Tuesday. There's a good chance I won't get any of the "extra" money.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Today was so pathetic. The number of requests coming through my phone from all apps were either too far or the pay sucked


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I made $94 on three deliveries on doordash so far tonight. I didn’t even open the ubereats app tonight once again.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Having a fab day with quests and promos!!! Heavy rain, now - snow. 

Uber. $5 for 3 from 11 to 2. All $2.

Oh, and there’s this. Dear, sweet DoorDash. This one includes a $1.50 per trip









It gets better. This one ncludes a $2.50 per trip. Make no mistake, this is ONE trip (dropoff at one address; Felix and Oscar live there, judging by the vendors).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Having a fab day with quests and promos!!! Heavy rain, now - snow.
> 
> Uber. $5 for 3 from 11 to 2. All $2.
> 
> ...


It's not called the grind because of coffee....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's not called the grind because of coffee....


Coulda fooled me. All I get from Uber now is Starbucks or Advance Auto Parts. And they both pay $2. Albeit AAP includes “customer verification” - I get to check their liscence I guess? Whoopie Do!

Dunno who’s delivering. Ima justsitting in a parking lot. Fun!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

We had a $6 peak pay for a couple of hours last night. You would think that it would be great. All it did was make a lot of $2.75/3.25 orders decent.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Started snowing quite a bit and I called it a day. No one’s tipping, and I ain’t delivering out of the goodness of my heart.

The last straw was a huge delivery to a *very* affluent shore area (btw, there’s gale today specifically on the shoreline) 11 miles away for $8 including $2.50 peak.

Eff ‘em. They can afford the gas.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Started snowing quite a bit and I called it a day. No one’s tipping, and I ain’t delivering out of the goodness of my heart.
> 
> The last straw was a huge delivery to a *very* affluent shore area (btw, there’s gale today specifically on the shoreline) 11 miles away for $8 including $2.50 peak.
> 
> Eff ‘em. They can afford the gas.


These DD orders are ant bait.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> We had a $6 peak pay for a couple of hours last night. You would think that it would be great. All it did was make a lot of $2.75/3.25 orders decent.


That's decent to you?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's decent to you?


Can we stop doing this? People work in different markets. I know it’s not your intention, but it comes off as shaming the victim. I know that if I only took “best practice” offers in my market, most days I’d do 1-2 runs a day. Like yesterday. In the rain and snow and high winds I earned $16.50 in 2 runs from 8 am to 5 pm.

So lets just stop. No one’s doing $2 runs here. But some of us have to take mediocre orders, which is better than just sitting there.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's decent to you?


$8.75 to 9.25 for a two mile delivery to a house sounds good to me.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> $8.75 to 9.25 for a two mile delivery to a house sounds good to me.


It is but if $6 of that is peak pay, then I decline them. My minimum is $10. If peak pay is $4 than my minimum becomes $14. I don't deliver orders with no tips on them just because peak pay is added on.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> It is but if $6 of that is peak pay, then I decline them. My minimum is $10. If peak pay is $4 than my minimum becomes $14. I don't deliver orders with no tips on them just because peak pay is added on.


You don't always know what they're adding on though. Alot of times the peak pay is 2-3$, and at the end of an order I'll see they added on way more and it wasn't a tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> It is but if $6 of that is peak pay, then I decline them. My minimum is $10. If peak pay is $4 than my minimum becomes $14. I don't deliver orders with no tips on them just because peak pay is added on.


I don’t care where the money comes from. If I’m happy with the total and miles - I take it. This whole “enforcing good behaviour” doesn’t work. People either tip or they don’t. If they don’t - they won’t. It’s pretty simple.

If you get a lot of $10+ in your area - I’m happy for you. I rarely see $10+, usually at least 8 miles, frequently well over 10 miles. I get A LOT of 1-milers for $5-6. Works for me.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

If I waited for only $14 orders my bank account would have a balance of $0.00 at the end of the week. Oh wait I did get a $18 one the other day. It was 2 orders from 2 different restaurants going 23 miles out to the sticks.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> If I waited for only $14 orders my bank account would have a balance of $0.00 at the end of the week. Oh wait I did get a $18 one the other day. It was 2 orders from 2 different restaurants going 23 miles out to the sticks.


I get orders over $10 regular and most days I don’t accept anythin less than $15. Last night I had a $20 Chuys order that paid me $40.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Obviously you work in a food delivery paradise that I can only dream about.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> If I waited for only $14 orders my bank account would have a balance of $0.00 at the end of the week. Oh wait I did get a $18 one the other day. It was 2 orders from 2 different restaurants going 23 miles out to the sticks.


That's what I hate about DoorDash. You rarely get anything over $10 unless you're a top dasher, which isn't worth going for. GrubHub seems to be going that way. Luckily, I have UberEats as well. Their boost really helps. My earnings are still nowhere near what they used to be though. But I just feel sorry for you if DoorDash is the only company you can drive for.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's what I hate about DoorDash. You rarely get anything over $10 unless you're a top dasher, which isn't worth going for. GrubHub seems to be going that way. Luckily, I have UberEats as well. Their boost really helps. My earnings are still nowhere near what they used to be though. But I just feel sorry for you if DoorDash is the only company you can drive for.


I used to feel the same way about UE. But then I started getting only $2 Starbucks and Advance Auto Parts orders. I barely turn it on anymore. Rarely do I see a $10 there, and it’s 8 miles and up. And no unicorns. Used to get several a day.

DD has actuallybeen better recently. And I loathe DD, so for me to say this is hard.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

For what it’s worth these days I have GH too. Being a lot more picky than I used to be. Seems to be working so far. Definitely driving less miles.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I have GH. Had it for months. Did zero deliveries. I dash and uber in a different area, so I don’t get leftovers even. And there’s no way I know of to switch areas. Messaged them and never heard back.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I get orders over $10 regular and most days I don’t accept anythin less than $15. Last night I had a $20 Chuys order that paid me $40.


Seems you deliver in paradise.

Try delivering in a different market far from heaven.

Your flexes would surely turn to lamentations.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you deliver in paradise.
> 
> Try delivering in a different market far from heaven.
> 
> Your flexes would surely turn to lamentations.


No thank you.


----------

